# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Barcelona - Sevilla: Cơn cuồng phong tại Nou Camp

## vanthinh1088

* (24h.com) Thứ Bẩy, 22/10/2011 - 10:45*

Thắng liên tiếp ở các mặt trận, Barcelona có thừa cơ sở để tin vào một thắng lợi tiếp theo trước Sevilla không còn hùng mạnh tại Nou Camp. Lịch sử đối đầu đang ủng hộ Barcelona và họ buộc phải thắng nếu không muốn đánh mất ngôi đầu bảng...

Chuỗi trận toàn thắng liên tục của Barcelona đã đến con số 6, khi họ liên tiếp đánh bại Osasuna, Atletico, Gijon, Racing, kèm theo đó là hai thắng lợi trước Bate Borisov và Viktoria Plazen tại Champions League. Điều đáng nói là CLB xứ Catalan đã ghi đến 24 bàn nhưng mới một lần để thủng lưới.





Barcelona luôn áp đảo mỗi khi đối đầu Sevilla tại Nou Camp
​


Những kết quả mà Barcelona giành được càng có ý nghĩa hơn khi Guardiola luôn phải xoay vòng cầu thủ vì vấn nạn chấn thương. Hết Dani Alves bị treo giò, cặp Pique-Puyol thay nhau chấn thương, còn Fabregas lẫn Iniesta cũng trở thành bệnh binh vì những chấn thương dài ngày.

Tuy nhiên, dù thiếu hụt lực lượng đến đâu thì Barcelona không hề đánh mất sự ổn định. Khi Xavi một mình cày ải trên các mặt trận, Messi vẫn giữ được phong độ ghi bàn đáng sợ còn Villa không đánh mất bản năng sát thủ, CLB xứ Catalan vẫn đánh bại hết đối thủ này đến đối thủ khác.

Và càng đối diện sức ép, Barcelona càng cho thấy bản lĩnh của đội bóng lớn. La Liga mới chỉ đi hết vòng 8, nhưng Los Blaugrana đã đối đầu với hầu hết các đối thủ xương tại với thành tích khả quan: họ vùi dập cả Villarreal lẫn Atletico với tỷ số 5-0, họ chỉ gặp khó khăn khi bị Valencia cầm hòa 2-2 tại Mestalla.

Cuộc tiếp đón Sevilla tại Nou Camp đêm nay sẽ là đối thủ lớn thứ 4 ở Liga mà Barcelona đối mặt, trước khi đụng độ Real Madrid vào tháng 12. Nếu giành thêm 3 điểm trước Sevilla, thầy trò Guardiola sẽ vượt qua lượt leo dốc tourmalet một cách thành công và thênh thang hơn ở chặng đường phía trước.






Messi sẽ bén duyên ghi bàn trở lại?

​
Tuy vậy, Sevilla cũng không phải đối thủ dễ chơi dù họ đã suy yếu nhiều so với quá khứ. Sau 3 chiến thắng liên tiếp, CLB xứ Andalucia đã vươn lên vị trí thứ 4 với 15 điểm, kém đội đầu bảng Barcelona đúng 2 điểm. Thậm chí, họ còn có thể dẫn đầu nếu tạo nên một cơn địa chấn tại Nou Camp đêm nay.

Nhưng HLV Garcia Toral hiểu rằng đó là điều không tưởng, bởi khó đội bóng nào đủ sức cầm hòa Barca hùng mạnh thời điểm này, chứ chưa nói là chiến thắng. Do vậy, sự lựa chọn tốt nhất với Sevilla lúc này là chơi tử thủ với mong đợi về một trận hòa, hoặc thua với tỷ số tối thiểu.

Lịch sử đang ủng hộ Barcelona khi họ đã thắng 7, hòa 2 và chỉ thua 1 trận trước Sevilla trong 10 lần đối đầu gần đây nhất. Thậm chí, Sevilla đã thua 2 trận cùng với tỷ số 0-4 trong chuyến hành quân đến Nou Camp ở hai mùa 2001-10 và 2010-11. Và nếu Barca chơi đúng sức, kết quả trên hoàn toàn có thể tái lặp.

Do Negredo vắng mặt do chấn thương, tiền đạo Del Moral sẽ được xung trận ngay từ đầu bên cạnh Kanoute. Sức mạnh tấn công của Sevilla chủ yếu sẽ đến từ hai bên cánh, nơi có sự hiện diện của Rakitic và Jesus Navas. Trước đối thủ có nhiều nhân tố gây đột biến, rõ ràng Pep Guardiola không được phép chủ quan.






Hàng thủ Barcelona sẽ phải hết sức dè chừng Kanoute
​


Barcelona đón chào sự trở lại của Fabregas, nhưng do chưa hoàn toàn bình phục nên Cesc có thể phải ngồi dự bị, tuyến giữa sẽ do Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets đảm trách. Hàng công vẫn là bộ ba quen thuộc suốt hai mùa bóng liên tiếp Messi, Villa và Pedro. Do Pique bị chấn thương, Mascherano sẽ được bố trí đá trung vệ cùng Pique.

Trận đấu này có ý nghĩa khá đặc biệt với Messi, bởi anh đang hướng đến cột mốc gần 200 bàn cho Barcelona. Con số 196 bàn đã không được nâng lên sau cuộc đấu với V. Plazen và “El Pulga” kỳ vọng sẽ tìm lại duyên trước đối thủ quen thuộc Sevilla (Messi đã có gần 20 bàn thắng) vào lưới Sevilla.

Xét về mọi mặt, Barcelona nhỉnh hơn hẳn Sevilla và một chiến thắng hoàn toàn nằm trong tầm tay CLB xứ Catalan nếu họ chơi đúng sức. Đây là nhiệm vụ bắt buộc với đoàn quân HLV Guardiola, nếu họ cần giữ khoảng cách an toàn trước Real Madrid đang rất hưng phấn ở phía sau.




​















* Thông tin điểm chuẩn năm 2011*

• Giggs lo ngại sự quái dị của Balotelli (21/10) 
• Tevez bị thành Manchester hắt hủi (21/10) 
• Tevez sẽ tới Corinthians với giá 20 triệu euro? (21/10) 
• Chưa giáp mặt, MU và Man City đã khẩu chiến dữ dội (20/10) 
• HLV Ferguson muốn Suarez bị trừng phạt (19/10) 
• Nửa đội hình Arsenal từng muốn tháo chạy khỏi Emirates? (19/10) 
• Lập cú đúp, Rooney đi vào lịch sử bóng đá Anh (19/10) 
• cuop tiem vang Biếm họa vui về thủ thành De Gea của MU (18/10) 
• bac si gay tai nan Những cái nhất vòng 8 Premier League (18/10) 
• cuop tiem vang Roberto Mancini xem nhẹ derby thành Manchester (18/10)

----------

